# Primefaces: No Library Found For This Namespace



## roland84 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Java Forum,

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem, das ich trotz stundenlanger Internet Suche nicht imstande war zu lösen.

Ich muss in einem JEE Projekt im Web Modul Primefaces als GUI-Bibliothek verwenden.

Der Header meiner JSF-Page:

[XML]<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
      xmlns="http://primefaces.prime.com.tr/ui"
      xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core">[/XML]

Die Zeile 

[XML]xmlns="http://primefaces.prime.com.tr/ui"[/XML]

liefert den Fehler: "No library found for this namespace".

Ich habe in den Properties des Web Projekts die primefaces 2.2.1 JAR-Files als Library eingebunden.

Weiters meine web.xml:

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app version="2.5" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd">
    <filter>
        <filter-name>PrimeFaces FileUpload Filter</filter-name>
        <filter-class>org.primefaces.webapp.filter.FileUploadFilter</filter-class>
    </filter>
    <filter-mapping>
        <filter-name>PrimeFaces FileUpload Filter</filter-name>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
    </filter-mapping>

    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>Resource Servlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>org.primefaces.resource.ResourceServlet</servlet-class>
    </servlet>
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Resource Servlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/primefaces_resource/*</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
        <load-on-startup>2</load-on-startup>
    </servlet>
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
    <session-config>
        <session-timeout>
            30
        </session-timeout>
    </session-config>
    <welcome-file-list>
        <welcome-file>faces/index.xhtml</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>
</web-app>
[/XML]

ich hab die JARs schon in alle möglichen Unterordner meines Projekts kopiert, in der web.xml herumgefuhrwerkt... alles umsonst, der Fehler bleibt.
Clean+Build, Neustart von NetBeans... auch alles ohne Erfolg.

Ich verwende NetBeans 6.9.1 und laut *diesem* Forum könnte es auch ein Bug von NetBeans sein... aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich den umgehen kann.

Ich wäre dankbar für zweckdienliche Hinweise und keine Links zu no-na-ned Anleitungen für dummies, ich glaub die hab ich so ziemlich alle durch :autsch:

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## roland84 (16. Mai 2011)

hilfe...
weiß denn niemand Rat? mir läuft die Zeit davon...


----------



## JimPanse (16. Mai 2011)

roland84 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe in den Properties des Web Projekts die primefaces 2.2.1 JAR-Files als Library eingebunden.




die jar-Dateien der einzelnen Bibliotheken gehören in den WEB-INF/lib Ordner...



roland84 hat gesagt.:


> liefert den Fehler: "No library found for this namespace".



Wer liefert den Fehler? Netbeans oder dein Server? 


Ich hätte dir ja jetzt das JBoss Tools | Downloads - JBoss Community empfohlen aber du benutzt ja Netbeans


----------



## roland84 (16. Mai 2011)

JimPanse hat gesagt.:


> die jar-Dateien der einzelnen Bibliotheken gehören in den WEB-INF/lib Ordner...



ja, dort hab ich sie auch schon drinnen gehabt... ohne Erfolg.


> Wer liefert den Fehler? Netbeans oder dein Server?



NetBeans liefert den Fehler. es unterwellt die entsprechende Zeile rot und schreibt über ein QuickInfo diesen Fehler.


ich muss leider NetBeans verwenden... aber keiner meiner Studienkollegen hat das Problem, nur ich wieder mal


----------



## JimPanse (17. Mai 2011)

das schon mal ausprobiert:

PrimeFaces Support in NetBeans 6.10  Cagatay Civici's Weblog


----------

